# Greetings from Michigan



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

welcome. hope you enjoy there is a wealth of knowledge and entertainment here.

J-


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Grand Rapids here, where you from Tater?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Tater Salad. Have fun here.


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

Torch lake Area here


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

:set1_STOOGE2: Welcome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to at its a great place


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 19, 2007)

*Location*



Corona said:


> Grand Rapids here, where you from Tater?


Wyandotte Mi S.E ish


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Tater..welcome

i live in milan near cabelas.

Mikie


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Love to welcome another Michigander here. I'm stuck in the burbs of the D, until I get my kids through school.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome Tater! I'm from Cadillac. Grew up in Port Huron.


----------



## TED WILLIAMS (Jun 13, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome Tater Salad To A\t From Mississippi


----------



## sullyxlh (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Tater from the SEMI WACO area


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Welcome.*

My name is Tater salad. Thats is funny.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey :welcome: to AT


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

hey. welcome to the site, rochester hills over here.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome from Dearborn Heights!


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## bmarleyzq8 (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome, I live in the thumb


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Greetings*

Welcome to ArcheryTalk. It is a great place to hang out at.


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk!!!!


----------

